

How I Learned More at one TEDx Conference than a Quarter in College - dkaoster
http://www.diplateevo.com/2012/12/disturbing-reality-how-learned-more-tedx-conference-than-quarter-college/

======
flavmartins
Maybe you're taking the wrong classes in college?

I love TEDx events, but they are more of an enlightening experience and source
of inspiration than developing specific skills at something.

I don't think that TEDx will teach me MS Project effectively enough to be a
great project manager.

TEDx won't teach me the programming principles to be a better programmers.

TEDx WILL inspire me more than my practical class in college will, it will
give me lifehacks to make certain aspects of life better, but it won't be the
ultimate solution.

There is no one single thing to do it all. Balance is needed. College, TEDx
(or other outside sources of inspiration), and personal hard work and time.

